# Probleme mit mehr als einer IP



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

Ich mache besser noch mal einen eigenen/neuen thread auf, sonst findet es warscheinlich keiner! Das ist für mich derzeit ein sehr brennendes PROBLEM! *Ausserdem muss es doch jemanden geben, der eine Server bzw. ispconfig3 mit mehr als einer IP nutzt.*

Bekomme endlich doch noch in der nächsten Stunde einen weiteren /24 Adressraum!



Zitat von Till:


> Würde Dir nichts bringen da jegliche manuelle Änderung automatisch entfernt wird.
> 
> Fehlerbehebung:
> 
> ...


Noch mal eine Allgemein Frage!

Also unter 
System > Server IP bearbeiten > Neue IP Adresse hinzfügen
wenn möglich für jede Domain eine IP anlegen.

Dann kann ich unter
Sites > Website > Neue Website hinzufügen
die            auswählen und der Domain zuordnen.

Das ist dann auch die IP wo der Mailserver läuft.
Also wo der MX hinzeigen soll.

Danke und
lg loisl


*Soo habe mal eine weitere (externe)IP für eine Website eingetragen und diese angelegt:
Nun wenn ich auf dem Server ein*
# traceroute saverserver.eu
traceroute to <domain.tld> (xx.190.114.xx), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets using UDP
 1  * * *
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  <server1.domain.tld> (xx.190.114.x)(H!)  2984.360 ms (H!)  2983.291 ms (H!)  2982.220 ms

# ping <domain.tld>
PING <domain.tld> (xx.190.114.xx) 56(84) bytes of data.
From <server1.domain.tld> (xx.190.114.x): icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From <server1.domain.tld> (xx.190.114.x) icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From <server1.domain.tld> (xx.190.114.x) icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
^C


*und von extern nicht erreichbar!*
$ traceroute <domain.tld>
traceroute to <domain.tld> (xx.190.114.xx), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  fritz.box (192.168.178.1)  1.456 ms  1.690 ms  0.915 ms
 2  ppp-default.m-online.net (82.135.16.28)  26.639 ms  27.927 ms  33.702 ms
 3  * * *
 4  xe-1-3-0.r3.muc2.m-online.net (82.135.16.205)  26.205 ms  26.700 ms  25.321 ms
 5  ge5-1.cr3.muc1.content-core.net (80.81.202.1)  26.740 ms  26.894 ms  26.071 ms
 6  p2-92.rtr1.colo3.muc1.content-colo.net (212.123.123.178)  26.153 ms  26.791 ms  26.640 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
31  * * *
32  * * *
33  * * *
34  * * *
35  * * *
36  * * *
37  * * *
38  * * *
39  * * *
40  * * *
41  * * *
42  * * *
43  * * *
44  * * *
45  * * *
^C

*?????


*Habe in der zwischenzeit noch einen anderen Server aufgesetzt ...
gleiches ERGEBNIS!

Wenn ich eine neue Domain anlege und als IP-Adresse "*" (also die IP vom Server) dann ist die Domain erreichbar. Wenn ich eine (wirkliche) IP aswähle, dann ist die Domain nicht erreichbar!

Folgende ist mir noch augefallen:


```
[COLOR=Red]
x705:/ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
[Thu Aug 05 15:18:07 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
[Thu Aug 05 15:18:07 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost xx.190.114.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts
Syntax OK
Shutting down httpd2 (waiting for all children to terminate)                                                                                         done
Starting httpd2 (prefork) [Thu Aug 05 15:18:08 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
[Thu Aug 05 15:18:08 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost xx.190.114.xx:443 has no VirtualHosts
Unable to store vlogger data in database
                                                                                                                                                     done
x705:/ #
```
[/COLOR]


----------



## Burge (5. Aug. 2010)

wo hin ist das subnetz den geroutet?
Hast du die ips auch auf dem server selber eingetragen?


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

DANKE ... bingo, genau da liegt das Problem.

Muss jetzt nur mal schauen wie das jetzt wieder unter SUSE geht.

grüsse loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

Die Nameservereintrage von der Domain zeigen auf die neue IP .

mittlerweile habe ich auch im yast die Eintrage für die /etc/hosts gefunden und eingetragen.

wo sich die /etc/network/interfaces versteckt in SUSE bin ich noch am suchen

grüsse loisl


----------



## Burge (5. Aug. 2010)

aber du hast bestimmt ein guten und wichtigen Grund Suse zunutzen statt eines guten Debian oder ?

*grins*


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

ja leider ;-(

1) aktueller XEN-Kernel
2) fertiges HowTo für XEN-basierendes Servercluster (mindestens 5 Clusterserver) mit iSCASI-SAN (zwei SAN mit je 22TB)

Grüsse loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

sooo jetzt gefunden:

# yast2

Network Devices  >  Network Settings  >  Overview
(Netzwerk-Schnittstelle auswählen) und Edit

> Adress  > Add

Alias Name : <DOMAINNAME>
IP Adress:   neue IP eintragen
Netmask:  /24

> OK  >  Next  > OK


Network Services  >  Hostnames  > Add

IP Adress:     neue IP eintragen
Hostname:  <DOMAIN.tld>
Hostname Aliases:  <DOMAIN.tld>

>  OK  >  OK  


> Quit


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

das Rooting klappt nun perfekt ...
... jetzt bleibt offensichtlich nur wieder ein SUSE Problem ;-)

/etc/apache2/sites-available/<Domain.tld>.vhost
legt nur 
<VirtualHost xx.190.114.xx:80>
an!!!

die für port 443 fehlt !!!!!!!

*somit ist die Domain mit https:// nicht erreichbar*

Wo kann ich die Eintrage vornehmen, damit 443 mit angelegt wird
(so wie es halt unter Debian läuft!)


----------



## Burge (5. Aug. 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher aber sollte doch reichen wenn du nun in dem web einfach die option ssl einschaltest.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (5. Aug. 2010)

also wenn Du auch im ISPCONFIG Control-Panel auf der Website administration den Hacken bei SSL meinst, dann ist der drinnen!

Bei lenny geht das auch so!

SUSE hat auch keine /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   bzw. /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl     !!!!


----------



## Burge (5. Aug. 2010)

*arg* da hab ich dann auch kein Plan, dachte eigentlich die verwaltung der vhost datein würde isp complett erledigen so das, daß unabhänig von der dist. wäre.

Mal schaun sicher hat Til da ein Tip.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> *arg*


sehr

aber gleich noch Problem

trotz Einträge unter VirtualHost


```
ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
```
und dem vorhandensein des Verzeichnisses /web/error...

erfolgt die Weiterletung auf die Standard-Errorseiten von APACHE !!!!


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2010)

schau mal in die nicht ispconfig apache config dateien, da steht vermutlich irgendwo ein alias für error drin.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Aug. 2010)

Hi Till,

Danke um die error-Config kümmere ich mich später ...
... habe gerade was am Routing geändert und muss schnell ins RZ fahren!
... ist auch nicht so wichtig im gegensatz zu den Virtualhost-Einträgen, hast Du da noch einen Lösungsansatz???



Zitat von SAVERSERVER:


> das Rooting klappt nun perfekt ...
> ... jetzt bleibt offensichtlich nur wieder ein SUSE Problem ;-)
> 
> /etc/apache2/sites-available/<Domain.tld>.vhost
> ...



Besten Dank und
Liebe Grüsse
Loisl


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2010)

> die für port 443 fehlt !!!!!!!


Die wird nur eingetragen wenn Du über ispconfig ein funktionierendes SSL Cert angelegt hast. Sonst würde der apache ja anicht mehr starten. Erzeuge ein SSL cert in ISPConfig für die website und der 443 Eintrag wird automatisch erstellt.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Aug. 2010)

Zertifikat habe ich über ispconfig erstellt und dann nachträglich mein signiertes in der /ssl drüberkopiert ...

Aber wie gesagt, kann es im moment nicht nachvolliehen
Kann es später noch mal neu testen

Danke grüsse
loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (7. Aug. 2010)

Also folgendes:
ich gehe auf die (neue) Domain auf SSL
Einträge in Bundesland .... SSL Domain www.<Domain.tls>
und SSL Aktion Create Cerificate

Folgende Datein werden erstellt:
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/www.<Domain.tls>.crt
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/www.<Domain.tls>.csr
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/www.<Domain.tls>.key
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/www.<Domain.tls>.key.org

Die CSR hat einen Gültigen und Richtigen Inhalt!

im ispconfig wird automatisch die 
CSR >> SSL Request
CRT >> SSL Zertifikat
eingetragen.

noch einen Hacken bei Domain > SSL 

Aber der <VirtualHost IP:443> wird nicht angelegt
/etc/apache2/sites-available/<Domain.tls>.vhost

Wenn ich nochmals im Web Domain > SSL
auf SSL Aktion Save Certificate gehe,
dann werden noch folgende Dateien angelegt (identischer Inhalt)
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/<Domain.tls>.crt
/srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/<Domain.tls>.csr

Aber der <VirtualHost IP:443> wird nicht angelegt !!!

*Jetzt habe ich den FEHLER!!!
*cp /srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/www.<Domain.tls>.key /srv/www/<Domain.tls>/ssl/<Domain.tls>.key

und  SSL Aktion "Save Certificate"

Problem liegt an den www !!!!
jetzt werden die <VirtualHost IP:443> erzeugt und Apache bringt auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr.

*unter https: ist die Seite dennoch nicht erreichbar!

*telnet <Domain.tls> 80
Trying xx.190.114.xx...
Connected to <Domain.tls>.
Connection closed by foreign host.

telnet <Domain.tls> 443
Trying xx.190.114.xx...
telnet: connect to address xx.190.114.xx: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host

AUCH GELÖST:
==========
 


```
[COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]Wenn Port 443 geschlossen:
##########################

# nano /etc/apache2/listen.conf

Suchen und Kommentar entfernen:
Listen 443

Neustart:
# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```


----------



## SAVERSERVER (7. Aug. 2010)

Standard-Errorseiten von APACHE auf EIGENE ändern!



Zitat von Till:


> schau mal in die nicht ispconfig apache config dateien, da steht vermutlich irgendwo ein alias für error drin.


Das habe ich schon mal gelöst:

LÖSUNG:

```
# nano /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
Suchen nach:
# set up (customizable) error responses
Include /etc/apache2/errors.conf
Ersetzen mit:
# set up (customizable) error responses
#Include /etc/apache2/errors.conf
ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"

Apache neu starten:
# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```


----------

